# Best hitch mounted bike rack



## deftone86

We have a Mercury Mariner with a 2" receiver hitch and both of our bikes are Carbon Fiber frame road bikes. What hitch mounted bike racks would everyone recommend? Right now my two leading candidates are the Thule Doubletrack and the Yakima HoldUp.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## NJBiker72

I have a Thule Revolver. I considered other brands in particular Soft Ride but Thule's name value and past experience won out for me. Nice rack. Solid and you can easily get 4 bikes on if you need to.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

My experience has been that hanging the bikes by the top tube allows them to sway even if they're bunjeed. I also worry about the top tubes getting scratched. I like the kind where the wheels fit into hoops on the bottom of the rack. Like this one for ex. Yakima › Shop › Bike › Hitch › HoldUp (2" receivers only)


----------



## willieboy

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...hitch-mount-rack-reccommendations-196932.html

Recent thread addressing this. Good read  Hope it's helpful. I use the 1UpUSA system.


----------



## goodwij

I have a Draftmaster, great bike rack. No problems with swaying bikes and gas mileage isn't bad. Just gotta be careful, middle mount is a little low. On the minivan, it drags going down my driveway. Not a problem on the road.


----------



## tednugent

deftone86 said:


> We have a Mercury Mariner with a 2" receiver hitch and both of our bikes are Carbon Fiber frame road bikes. What hitch mounted bike racks would everyone recommend? Right now my two leading candidates are the Thule Doubletrack and the Yakima HoldUp.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


since you specifically mention carbon fiber frame, do you want to secure the bike by the frame?


----------



## Tucson_2011

I had the old Thule 4 bike rack cheapo model, and it would sway unless the extra bungee cords were placed carefully, going to get a new one soon with the advice found on this post. 

By the way, funny story, three of us went down late one friday a few years ago to a weekend race where my buddy had already been prerunning the mountain bike course and we decided to all jump in and go for a beer run before setting up camp. So we added the racers bike and his cable lock in addition to the two we already had on it. We came out of the liquor store to see two guys with wire cutters trying to steal our bikes. We yelled and the four guys in the car next to ours that had just pulled up took off after the two thieves. Turns out, those four guys were all relatives, two deputies, one state trooper and a city cop! They caught them a few blocks away and when the uniformed guys showed up they asked us the value of the bikes. We talked, Merlin Ti, Titus Ti, custom this/custom that and we said at least $10,000....

They got 5 years.


----------



## webmstrk9

I've been enjoying my Kuat rack, I have the Sherpa which has a 2" adapter but will fit 1 1/4" hitch as well.

http://kuatinnovations.com/index.php?page=products


----------



## Yeti guy

I've got the Saris CycleOn Pro and really like it! No more worries about swaying bikes or scratches on road bike or mtn bikes. Excellent product.


----------



## rward325

I am currently using an older model Thule T2. Looking at getting the Kuat this year. Never thought a bike rack could be sexy until I saw that one!


----------



## zeppman

I have a 1upusa and it's been great. Simple to use, light, all aluminum, lifetime warranty, and made in the US.


----------



## arm017

Thule T2... End of discussion. It is the best hitch mounted rack, and I believe the best rack available. It holds the bikes secure. You can comfortably carry whatever bike you will ever own (not tandems, recumbents) with out touching the frame. It is an intuitive lock mechanism. It stows out of the way nicely. It is solid, life time warranty. I rock it on my honda accord. I love it.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

Kuat NV. I may sell my Thule T2 to buy one.


----------

